# Did Amazon Take Down Their Kindle Board?



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I just went to my shortcut Amazon site and there was no button for the discussion board.  I think Amazon is tired of the complaints and took it down.  Do any of you have access to it that might have create a shortcut to the board directly?


----------



## noblesrus (Oct 29, 2008)

Still there.......I went through the Kindle Store to the Discussion Board.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

noblesrus said:


> Still there.......I went through the Kindle Store to the Discussion Board.


Could you post a direct link for me? Mine is missing and I can't get to it. Thanks


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Could you post a direct link for me? Mine is missing and I can't get to it. Thanks


Never mind, I found it by going to yesterday's History!


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Yep, I think it's gone.  I guess we are a troublesome bunch.  Heh heh.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=sv_kinh_6?ie=UTF8&docId=1000233981


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks.  I've just discovered that there are 2 Kindle boards.  Why Amazon felt the need to create a different dicussion board for Kindle 2, I don't know.  It has more then 15 pages of discussion already!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe to ensure that the Kindle 1 people and the Kindle 2 people wouldn't start snapping and get in a dance fight.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

These links appear to land at each of the forums.

Kindle 1 Forum
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Amazons-Wireless-Reading-Device/forum/FxBVKST06PWP9B/-/1/ref=cm_cd_ecf_sap?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B000FI73MA

Kindle 2 Forum
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Amazons-Wireless-Reading-Generation/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/-/1/ref=cm_cd_naredir?%5Fencoding=UTF8&asin=B00154JDAI


----------



## Mike (Oct 27, 2008)

Unless I use the links posted here I can no longer find the kindle forums at all. Of course I don't really understand what this side bar folks are talking about is either. I don't seem to have one show up when I am at amazon.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Mike said:


> Unless I use the links posted here I can no longer find the kindle forums at all. Of course I don't really understand what this side bar folks are talking about is either. I don't seem to have one show up when I am at amazon.


I couldn't find the forums either.... had to use my history to get there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have them book marked. Seperating the forums does not make sense to me.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is another one. I see 3 different forums.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=tag_cdt_hd_icdf

Melissa


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

People are discussing forums, moving forums, missing forums and K1 and K2 forums. Nothing like making it confusing!

Ah, welcome to Kindleboards which is a unified forum for all things Kindle, no matter what version!

L


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

If you click on the tab for the Kindle Store and scroll down to "Around the Store" there's a link there for Kindle Discussions. That only brings you to the K1 board though. How did you guys find the other forums? You'd think they could've come up with an easier way for people to find these...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't think having a K2 space seperate from a K1 place here but I would think they would be their own board sections. It would be less confusing when asking and answering questions.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you great Kindleboard participants for finding the 3 Amazon boards. That is ridiculous. I pray that we stay united as one board. I may not get a K2, but I certainly don't mind seeing discussions about it, even though I might have a little envy.

Steve


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Here is another one. I see 3 different forums.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=tag_cdt_hd_icdf


Interesting. This link and the Kindle 1 link I posted earlier both say 1023 discussions, but unless I have totally lost it the threads are completely different.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's an interesting choice by Amazon. 

Is it because their site is set up to associate a discussion forum for a particular product - and now that there are two versions of Kindle, with two ASINs, there are two discussion forums? 

It doesn't make sense to me. Many Kindle discussions are not specific to a particular model of Kindle. For example, anything to do with Kindle Store books!!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I don't think having a K2 space seperate from a K1 place here but I would think they would be their own board sections. It would be less confusing when asking and answering questions.


I would agree with a separate K2 tips/troubleshooting section.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That's an interesting choice by Amazon.
> 
> Is it because their site is set up to associate a discussion forum for a particular product - and now that there are two versions of Kindle, with two ASINs, there are two discussion forums?
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me. Many Kindle discussions are not specific to a particular model of Kindle. For example, anything to do with Kindle Store books!!


Their site has always worked this way, so when the new Kindle came in it automatically started a new discussion area for that product (like having two different computers by one company). They have also had a Kindle Forum for some time, but it was harder to find (you had to scroll to the end of the Buy a Kindle page and click on Kindle Forum, not discussions). It's supposed to be for all Kindles, but is something of an orphan.

The reason the "old" discussions page was so heavily used (and now easy to miss) was the shortcut at the top of the kindle store, which has now been replaced with a link for Kindle Accessories. You used to go to the Store page to find those; now they are there and at the top, while the old discussions tab is linked on the Store page. I don't doubt eventually that link will go to the Kindle 2 discussions instead - while it would make more sense for it to go to the Kindle Forums page.

All three are now dominated by conspiracy theory posts, about how Amazon hates their negative comments and whining and banished them. Since it still hasn't reached the level of the Gold Box discussions, I doubt they have anything to worry about (not to mention that all three are fairly easily found, if you search a bit).


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

mom133d said:


> I would agree with a separate K2 tips/troubleshooting section.


Yup. All the rest of the conversations are common to the different generations.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Laurie said:


> If you click on the tab for the Kindle Store and scroll down to "Around the Store" there's a link there for Kindle Discussions. That only brings you to the K1 board though. How did you guys find the other forums? You'd think they could've come up with an easier way for people to find these...


I was lost too but found my way again, thanks!

Slainte,
Stephanie


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

koland said:


> Their site has always worked this way, so when the new Kindle came in it automatically started a new discussion area for that product (like having two different computers by one company). They have also had a Kindle Forum for some time, but it was harder to find (you had to scroll to the end of the Buy a Kindle page and click on Kindle Forum, not discussions). It's supposed to be for all Kindles, but is something of an orphan.
> ...


Ah, I see. Thanks, koland.


----------

